# New zombie sign courtesy of Fed-X



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Had a small pic of this sign that my son found somewhere. Fed-X does custom sign work so I had them make this in a 24x18 corrugated plastic. It came out really nice and will go perfectly in our zombie theme this year.


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice sign jdubbya!


----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow, I had no idea that FedEx did that. That'll save me alot of time and effort in the future, as long as I'm not building on a budget.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Here's a link to the service site

http://www.fedex.com/us/office/


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Really cool sign Jerry! I love the home made signs (carved foam and what not) but this one SCREAMS government issue, which is very effective. I know you have had great zombies in your graveyard scene in years past, I can't wait to see what you and Mark come up with this year. I'm sitting here on pins and needles.(ouch!)


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep in mind that FedEx isn't designing these, just printing them out.
You, the customer, have to supply the artwork.


----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh of course, but for this year's haunt I've been doing all my signs with wood and homemade font stencils which looks great but eats time more than anything else. In the future it might be worth just having FedEx produce them.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like that sign. Great idea, thanks jd!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a lovely sign but has a small error. "Salvia" is a harmless little plant. I believe what you wanted was "saliva"


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I've created a corrected version as a vector PDF file for any interested.
Just drop me a PM with an email address and I'll send it off to you.
I can not attach PDF files or images directly to a post so this will need to sent to you individually.
I can make standard letter size versions if it's needed or desired (either A3 or 8.5" x 11").
This sign is 18" x 24"


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

The the sign, it's a great size! I had no idea Fed-Ez did signs either.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You can now download a PDF file, with the correct spelling of saliva", from How to Haunt Your House's website. Here's a link.
http://howtohauntyourhouse.com/downloads/zombiesign.pdf
This is a free download for an 18"x24" layout. If you need or want it in a different size or proportion, drop me a PM.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I never even noticed the typo. Thanks for correcting it FG. For what I paid, I'll leave mine as is. If anyone notices it, oh well...


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I read the sign before reading Roxy's post and thought..hope he fixes the Salvia thing. Though it might be a "small plant", i bet the younger folks pick up on the spelling due to that small plant being a psychoactive plant which can induce "visions" and hallucinations. For kids that can't get pot, this is a sometimes legal alternative that is pretty bad stuff. Not trying to rain on your parade or your really cool sign, just saying, for those that aren't in the know.


----------

